# Farb-Balken



## thaKillerBEE (4. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem mit den Farbigen Balken. Zwar habe ich versuch den CSS-Code in den HEAD berecih einzugeben und auch eine CSS-Datei einzeln apgespeichert, aber dennoch werden die Balken auf meiner Seite nicht Bunt. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen(testdatei mit CSSBefehl aber ohne Bunte Balken im anhang). Danke im voraus.
                     thaKillerBEE


http://www.thakillerbee.de. vu


----------



## Fabian H (4. Januar 2003)

welchen browser benutzt du?
Versuch mal, den style-Tag mit entsprechendem attribut (type) zu versehen


----------



## thaKillerBEE (6. Januar 2003)

Ich benutze den IE 6.
Du meinst so etwa:
<STYLE TYPE="TEXT/CSS">
BODY { SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #4682B4; SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #00008B; SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #191970; SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #00008B; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #191970; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #00008B; SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #00008B} </STYLE> 
- nun das klappt leider auch nicht. Ich weiß wirklich nicht woran das liegen könnte. Und wie kann man eigentlich einen Befehl als Text auf seiner Seite darstellen.


----------



## thaKillerBEE (6. Januar 2003)

*Geht trotzdem nicht*

Ich benutze den IE 6.
Du meinst so etwa:
<STYLE TYPE="TEXT/CSS">
BODY { SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR: #4682B4; SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR: #00008B; SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR: #191970; SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR: #00008B; 
SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #191970; 
SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR: #00008B; SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR: #00008B} </STYLE> 
- nun das klappt leider auch nicht. Ich weiß wirklich nicht woran das liegen könnte. Und wie kann man eigentlich einen Befehl als Text auf seiner Seite darstellen.


----------



## Fabian H (6. Januar 2003)

Also ich habs bei mir so:


```
body {
  scrollbar-track-color: #BDBDBD;
  scrollbar-face-color: #E9E9E9;
  scrollbar-shadow-color: #606060;
  scrollbar-highlight-color: #606060;
  scrollbar-3dlight-color: #606060;
  scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #606060;
  scrollbar-arrow-color: #606060;
}
```

und es funzt problemlos!
Vielleicht liegts daran, dass du alles gross schreibst?


----------



## thaKillerBEE (6. Januar 2003)

Ich denke mal das spielt keine rolle, hauptsache alles klein oder alles gross.


----------



## Avariel (7. Januar 2003)

Also bei mir (IE 5.50) funktioniert alles einwandfrei, auch in der Datei die du angehängt hast.


----------



## Fabian H (7. Januar 2003)

Achso:
Ja, bei mir funztz auch prima!
Wo hast du das ganze drinstehen? Head, Body, externe Datei???


----------

